# Sponsorship



## AndreW (May 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I am wondering if someone could help me with this question. Is it common that a company in Australia chooses to sponsor someone from abroad to bring them over? Or do they generally skip the CV when they see that someone requires sponsorship? I work for Google at the moment and am specialized in SEO and online advertising/marketing.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mongooseb (May 25, 2011)

I subscribe to Sponsorship Australia / Nab that job and to be honest, don't find any of these links of any help at all. Everyone says "find a company to sponsor you", but I think I've got more chance of winning the lotto!
As a qualified Fitter & Turner you would think that WA is crying out for these tradesmen, but, although there is plenty of work advertised, none seem to be offering visa sponsorship.
Any tips or advice would be welcome.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

AndreW said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am wondering if someone could help me with this question. Is it common that a company in Australia chooses to sponsor someone from abroad to bring them over? Or do they generally skip the CV when they see that someone requires sponsorship? I work for Google at the moment and am specialized in SEO and online advertising/marketing.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Andre,

Finding a job from overseas to sponsor you is very difficult. why would a company take the risk of hiring you without meeting you. the only people who get this lucky are developers and skills which are hard to find onshore.

Think about it. would a company from your country hire you without interviewing you? it works exactly the same this side.

I was on sponsorship for my first year in AU and the way to do it is either come here on a holiday visa for a month. Once you have booked your ticket and you have your dates then you start mailing out your resume saying that you coming between date x and y for interviews.. all of a sudden you will get some interest... the other way is why not try transfer with Google to the branch in AU?

I sent out 10000's of resumes from South Africa and I never got a single response but when I said im coming from this date to that for interviews, I got a lot of interest and found a sponsor...

Do you have any qualifications behind your name that are on the wanted list? if you do I highly recommend you apply for PR and dont do the sponsorship route.. its a really difficult route to take.


----------



## achanalt (Aug 21, 2010)

try bgc a building mining company in wa its usually who you know not what you know


----------

